# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Tiling an external corner

## skidave

Hi all, 
Going to start tiling my fireplace shortly and I wanted to get some advice on how to tile an external corner. 
The tiles are going to be gloss black - up the front and side. If possible, I'd prefer not to have to use one of those ugly chrome strips up the corner and have it stand out like dog's balls. 
What are my options here?

----------


## Vernonv

> What are my options here?

  You can put a 45 deg bevel on both edges. Or if the tiles are full thickness (i.e. colour is all the way through) you can even butt them up. Or use an edge strip as you have mentioned.

----------


## autogenous

Jolly them :Smilie:

----------


## skidave

> You can put a 45 deg bevel on both edges. Or if the tiles are full thickness (i.e. colour is all the way through) you can even butt them up. Or use an edge strip as you have mentioned.

  How the hell do I do that?  :Yikes2:

----------


## skidave

> Jolly them

    Not following mate

----------


## Gooner

I had the same issue. I was building several internal niches into the wall and was going to use the chrome strips. I not only do not like the look, but don't like the idea of sharp corners. 
I ended up doing as Vernonv suggested. I.e. bevel the back edges 45 deg, leaving about 1-2mm flat and a 1-2mm gap for grouting. I am very glad I did as it looks much better. Bit of a pain in the ol' @@@@, but can be done with an angle grinder. My tiles we approximately 11mm thick. Have to be careful to smooth out the grout for a nice finish. 
You can see final resuls in this thread -> http://www.renovateforum.com/showthread.php?t=75504

----------


## rod1949

Once upon a time you could get tiles that were rounded on one edge or two edges etc but they don't seem to be avaliable these days. 
As Vernonv and Gooner say back off the edge 45 degree.  I done mine using an overhead sliding saw with a 150mm diamond blade (it was a $300 job that I brought but you could hire one).  I found it was best to lay the tile face down when cutting as in the face up position the back of the blade was chipping the edge of the face. 
When I first used the saw I had water running through but it more trouble that it was worth so I ran it dry and there was no problems apart from the dust so I thought I'd better use it outside befroe I got in trouble by a higher authority. 
For some floor tiles, 450mm x 450mm I had to cut them diagonally corner to corner and had to hire a big saw unit, with this I did run water through it.

----------


## Gooner

> done mine using an overhead sliding saw with a 150mm diamond blade (it was a $300 job that I brought but you could hire one). I found it was best to lay the tile face down when cutting as in the face up position the back of the blade was chipping the edge of the face.

  I bought a Ryobi wet saw tile cutter for $115 from Bunnings. Greate value for money. Includes 2x 150mm diamond disks. It has a tiltable table so you can do mitred cuts. 
however, I found it easier using an angle grinder, as my tiles were 600x300. I simply skimmed over the surface several times using a diamond disk until I obtained the required bevel. Quite simple. Doesn'at have to be perfect, and doesn't have to be exactly 45 degrees. I did mine at about 50-60 deg.

----------


## autogenous

> Not following mate

  When you mitre tiles they are called jollys or jolie
Its a Jolie'd joint 
You can do it with a thin 4 inch thin continuous diamond blade on 4inch angle grinder but bein a newbie people tend to chop their fingers off.

----------


## pawnhead

> When you mitre tiles they are called jollys or jolie
> Its a Jolie'd joint

  I see that at least someone here knows the correct term for them.  :2thumbsup:  I'll bet that it was a tiler who told you that.  :Wink:

----------


## Vernonv

> You can do it with a thin 4 inch thin continuous diamond blade on 4inch angle grinder but bein a newbie people tend to chop their fingers off.

  It would take real talent to remove fingers (or even do any really serious damage) with a continuous rim diamond blade fitted to an angle grinder. It's probably one of the "safest" attachments you can fit to a grinder. :Biggrin:

----------


## pawnhead

> It would take real talent to remove fingers (or even do any really serious damage) with a continuous rim diamond blade fitted to an angle grinder. It's probably one of the "safest" attachments you can fit to a grinder.

  I don't know about that. You can get buffing adapters for a 4" grinder. It would take a lot of perseverance (and a corresponding lack of grey matter), to buff your fingers down to stumps. Although more than likely, you'd get your neck-tie caught around the drive shaft, and you'd choke to death whilst attempting to buff your finger nails (but then that could also happen if you were trying to cut your fingernails with a diamond wheel  :Biggrin: ).
If that's the case, then you're better off jolly edging your tiles with a random orbital sander. It might take you a few days on each tile, but at least it's nice and safe.  :Wink:

----------


## Vernonv

> Although more than likely, you'd get your neck-tie caught around the drive shaft, and you'd choke to death whilst attempting to buff your finger nails .

  I doubt that would ever happen - if they are buffing their nails with a buffing attachment on an angle grinder, they are probably wearing a bow tie. :Biggrin:

----------


## rod1949

> ...they are probably hearing a bow tie.

  I assume you mean wearing a bow tie? 
A wise old bloke once said to me never trust a man who wears a bow tie.  In some places I have work there were people who did and they were sleazy.

----------


## Vernonv

> A wise old bloke once said to me never trust a man who wears a bow tie. In some places I have work there were people who did and they were sleazy.

  Yes there is something about bow tie wearers that just isn't quite right.  :Biggrin:  
With all of Pawn's talk about power tool manicuring, I'm starting to wonder if he's talking from experience.  :Sneaktongue:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Biggrin:

----------


## pawnhead

> With all of Pawn's talk about power tool manicuring, I'm starting to wonder if he's talking from experience.

  You wouldn't believe the sheen it gives you on your fingernails.
I'm thinking of installing some neons under them for that little bit of extra 'bling'. I could run a discrete cable up my sleeve, attached to some cuff link batteries, and a computer chip.  
It could flash out my name, and how awesome I am, in multi coloured morse code.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## piscean

> Hi all, 
> Going to start tiling my fireplace shortly and I wanted to get some advice on how to tile an external corner. 
> The tiles are going to be gloss black - up the front and side.

  are there going to be photos?  Im planning on tiliing my old fireplace soon too and coincidentally I was also planning on using black tiles (you have great taste)   :Biggrin:   so I want to see this in action  :2thumbsup:

----------


## piscean

> It would take real talent to remove fingers (or even do any really serious damage) with a continuous rim diamond blade fitted to an angle grinder. It's probably one of the "safest" attachments you can fit to a grinder.

  A few months ago i was cutting tiles with a small angle grinder and diamond blade and the first time I was doing it. I got my finger in the way of the blade and I knew all about it instantly! it hurt like hell and I only cut the skin. I reckon you'd need to be brain dead to cut your finger off before you noticed  :Shock:

----------


## Gooner

Diamond disks are fairly safe to use. They are made to cut hard brittle materials, not soft skin. I could press my finger against the side of a spinning diamond disk and it would do no harm. 
Same with diamond abrasive wheels used to grind carbide on grinding machines. You can easily put your finger against them while spinning at around 4000RPM. Only thing that will start hurting is the friction after a while, but wont cut your fingers.

----------


## autogenous

> Diamond disks are fairly safe to use. They are made to cut hard brittle materials, not soft skin. I could press my finger against the side of a spinning diamond disk and it would do no harm. 
> Same with diamond abrasive wheels used to grind carbide on grinding machines. You can easily put your finger against them while spinning at around 4000RPM. Only thing that will start hurting is the friction after a while, but wont cut your fingers.

  Its not these things that happen when doing mitres. If the grinder is held properly and a wobble occurs or the blade grabs the 4 inch grinder can flick out where it proceeds to wreak havoc. 
A continuous diamond blade is much safer but people with no experience can land themselves in some serious trouble, especially straight into jolies. 
I would not recommend anyone put their finger on the blade at 4000RPM especially as some smaller grinders actually do 10000RPM. :Smilie:  
I can appreciate what your saying Gooner but the varying capacity to handle the situation varies tremendously. Especially if the grinder kicks at start up. 
Someone who has reasonable experience with grinders would be fine otherwise go the recommended small bench saw.

----------


## pawnhead

> Its not these things that happen when doing mitres. If the grinder is held properly and a wobble occurs or the blade grabs the 4 inch grinder can flick out where it proceeds to wreak havoc.

  Don't forget the fact that you could also easily get your necktie caught around the drive shaft.  :Wink:

----------

